# Kids fishing tourney!



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi everyone, I wanted to let you know that there is a Kids fishing tourney by my house on free fishing weekend in June. The cutoff age is 16 and there is a 5 dollar entry fee. They have decent prizes like fully loaded tackle boxes and fishing poles, plus they get a goody bag from walmart that has gum and tackle and all kinds of good stuff in it. Sometimes they stock the ponds with big gills and perch and rainbows so it can really get fun. If anyone is interested I can get you an entry form. For those who don't know where I live,I live between Clarkston and Holly,Shane


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi Shane

I'd like to take my kids to it. Where is it? E-mail me a form.

thanks

Rich
Mcanes1


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

It's in North Oakland county. I'll go to the office today or tomorrow and get one to scan,Shane


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me. What day is it exactly.
Actually I could e-mail my fax number to you. Would that be easier?

Rich


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

That fish derby is on June 7th. It is limited to 25 boats so if you want in do it quickly. I went to the derby this winter they had on that lake. Had a blast and won some neat prizes. Also ate real good.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Redwinger that isn't the one I'm talking about. There are no boats. You fish on a couple small ponds. I'll get the info tomorrow,Shane


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I forgot I had to take my oldest to his ball tournament that weekend. I would have had my wife take my youngest (pure fishing nut) son to the derby, until I just saw it was for boats. That leaves him out (the wife doesn't like to take my boat out by herself). I thought it would be like the deby I saw on "Michigan out - doors" last year, where they fished from shore.

Thanks anyway

Rich
Mcanes1


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I guess, I guess I'm interested again.

Let me know!

Rich


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

I do believe this derby you can fish from shore also (sorry for causing any confusion). Is this the derby that is on Baker Lake??


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

It's alright, no it's on two no-name ponds. But they have nice size perch,crappie,Bass,Trout and tons of gills. It is alot of fun and I think your kids will like it.Shane


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds good HH

just need to get the info. from you.

Thanks
Rich
mcanes1


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Need the info also. May bring the kids out. Depends on the day.


Thanks


----------

